# Swedish Police Instructed to Withhold Info on Crime Suspects Skin Color, Ethnicity



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the Swedes are once again following the liberal handbook of protecting criminals...

Swedish Police Instructed to Withhold From Public Suspects? Skin Color and Ethnicity to Avoid Being Labeled Racist | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Looks like the Swedes are once again following the liberal handbook of protecting criminals...
> 
> Swedish Police Instructed to Withhold From Public Suspects? Skin Color and Ethnicity to Avoid Being Labeled Racist | TheBlaze.com


yep, but things are changing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More PC bullshit. It will be our undoing in the end. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, then call the damn thing a duck!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yep, but things are changing.


How so? Are the Swedish people getting tired of all the foreigners, finally?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> How so? Are the Swedish people getting tired of all the foreigners, finally?


something like that.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, good to see our government doesn't own a patient on stupidity at least.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well, good to see our government doesn't own a patient on stupidity at least.


stupidity affecets all people, as Friedrich Nietzsche once said: "In individuals, insanity is rare; but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> stupidity affecets all people, as Friedrich Nietzsche once said: "In individuals, insanity is rare; but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule."


I don't know Frederich, but I prefer to listen to his better known brother Raymond Edward who was Mean on Sundays.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I don't know Frederich, but I prefer to listen to his better known brother Raymond Edward who was Mean on Sundays.


not a clue about this person, I assume you can give some link?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yep, but things are changing.


Things are changing in Liberalville too....

2016 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!

Kept up by a group of good people in Chicago..... About halfway down the page it gets to the facts.....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Things are changing in Liberalville too....
> 
> 2016 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!
> 
> Kept up by a group of good people in Chicago..... About halfway down the page it gets to the facts.....


fun (but true) fact, unlike your presidents father, my father was born in the USA, in Chicago to be more precise.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> not a clue about this person, I assume you can give some link?


Ray Nitschke, Hall of Fame Linebacker. His autobiography was called Mean on Sundays. NFL is played on Sundays here in the US. Its kind of like braanbol but for men.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ray Nitschke, Hall of Fame Linebacker. His autobiography was called Mean on Sundays. NFL is played on Sundays here in the US. Its kind of like braanbol but for men.


no, brännboll is fun because (almost) everyone can join, your version of fotball is just... well.. hmm... I prefer sports that I can participate in. Looking at other people play is really not my thing


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> your version of fotball is just... well.. hmm...


Has gotten pathetic


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Has gotten pathetic


Yep! They will be playing flag football before you know it. It's not the same football I grew up with. Ray Nitschke, Dick Butkus, Bob Lilly, Joe Green, Jack Lambert, and many more, those where the good days of the NFL. They were hitters and would not hesitate to lay you out.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My first memories of NFL was about 1990, I was 6. So I got to watch Dallas kick some ass for a while, then go down the toilet.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

The thing about I find most strange is your league system. As I understand it, those that end up last are actually benefitting from that when picing new players.. or something like that? And teams can not end up in a lower leauge?

In the rest of the world (as far as I know), the teams that perform worst will play in a lower tier league next season, replaced by the best performing teams from the lower leauge, and the same goes for the lower leauge so teams move up and down. They must perform or they are replaced. Makes it more interesting I think, not that I watch sports anyway


----------

